# 19's



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

That looks awesome. 

Absoloutely beautiful. The wheels and the colour go so well with the bodywork colour

I hope your well pleased


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

*argh!*

thats it!
im gonna sell my car, parents, brother etc etc to buy that car!

or Cems............or Shins.....

damn.....

 

Ent


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

hah - 18's just weren't enough, were they!

Looks awesome, how does it drive now?

Cem


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

WOW !!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Tim...what can I say!! My favorite wheels, in my favorite color on my favorite car!!!

Just out of curiosity could you tell me what size they are? 9.5 or 10? What about offset? +12? How is caliper clearance in the front? Whta about tyres...

(sorry for all the questions)

Superb looking car!:smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Welcome to the club, Tim.  Outstanding choice in wheels! THe Nur looks a beauty.

Cya O!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks all*

They're 9.5 inch +12 with 275/30 Falken 451's.
Loads of room for bigger brakes but I'm still using 18's as well so I can't go too big. The car is also lowered and is a long way off rubbing anywhere.

It drives superb now, far more drivable low down than I imagined it would be. It's got quite mild 252 degree 9.15mm Mines cams and kept the N1 turbos. Holds 1.4 bar nicely.( although mfd2 is miles out, 1.6 on there when the PFC shows 1.4)


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Tim,

Car look absolutely awesome  

I hope you don't mind answer some questions for me 

How much is your car lowered? How did you lowered it? I remember you told me you were going for Trust's spring, am I right?

Did you have to modify the fender lip in anyway to avoid rubbing? Any trimming or rolling the fender lip? 

Any rubbing when your wheels is turn all the way?

Weird, my MFD2 show exactly the same peak hold data as the PFC. Both on the boost pressure and injector duty cycle. I wonder why yours is showing differently.

How much power is your car putting out now Tim?

Sorry for so many questions 

Cem.......I agree, 18" are just not enough. I used to think 18" are perfect, until I see hipogtr's car, and now Tim's car


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> *
> Cem.......I agree, 18" are just not enough. I used to think 18" are perfect, until I see hipogtr's car, and now Tim's car  *


ditto:smokin:


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Stunning!*

Looks very nice indeed! Very clean and tidy and the wheels look really well suited with the car!!!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

19's look perfect on there!!


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Tim,

It looks amazing with 19's on. 

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## B19-TRB (Apr 29, 2003)

looks awesome m8


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi Jeff
Sorry for late reply, The car is on GET adjustable suspension at the moment and I forgot to take measurements before it went on so I'm not too sure how much lower it's set at now.
Just measured from the floor to the underside of the wheel arch 665mm front, 675mm rear. Don't know how that compares to standard but it isn't catching or rubbing anywhere as it's set now without any bodywork mods
The original mfd was reading 0.2 bar higher than the power fc and the mfd2 is the same ???
Haven't had a dyno run yet but it should easily be 500, did a 12.16 quarter @ 118 and 169 over 1.2 miles.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Tim,

Thank you very much for answering all my questions  

12.16 @ 118 is awesome for a street car  

0.2 bar difference is quite a lot. As I said, my MFD2 and the PFC boost level reading is pretty close, they differ by 0.05 bar at the most. I wonder why your reading is off  

Jeff


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Looks awesome!!!

What are the differences between the v spec 2 and the nur?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Maxi,

There is a good explaination of all the differences between the models on 

http://www.prospec-ms.co.uk

The V-spec II Nur/M-spec Nur were special limited edition models. Only 1000 were made and they had the N1 balanced engine and turbines plus a few bespoke things like 300km/h speedos and a special color(like Tim's car)


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Quick question off topic sorry Tim..*

Dino The NUR and N1 engine are the same you say? I have the N1 engine and Turbos in my 34 is there much benefit to having the N1 on a road based car to a stabdard RB 26 or are the plus's more apparent in its motorsport use?

..Ian (I still owe you £10.74 or 4 pints of fine lager!)


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Ian,

The Nur engines also get specially balanced crank, pistons and rods.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

And the N1 doesn't?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Ian....I think the problem is that a lot of people say that the V-spec II Nur/M-spec Nur get the "Nur" engine, which is not entirely wrong but not 100% accurate.

The Nurs have am N1 engine but the bottom end is perfectly balanced to very tight tolerances, resulting in a smoother revving engine. So the engines are the same but the Nurs ones got a little more attention.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

I see, Dino I was led to believe that the N1 was basically the off the shelf race engine for the endurance series (Skyline only) does that series still run out there?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Gr.N has been replaced by Super Taikyu...where Skylines completely dominate their class

Here is a link to the series website:

http://www.so-net.ne.jp/s-taikyu/


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Have you seen any of the races? looks like a good field!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes been to a few plus the competing GTRs are always shown off at the Nismo Festival every year


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Tim,

Your car today was the absolute 'bits'. Especially when the sun was out, it really showed off the car to a treat. Nice car!!!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Amen.*

:smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks for the compliments*

Sorry John, Didn't even realise you were there next time.
So many new faces to put names to. Funny that you build up an image of someone in your head and they always look the exact opposite. Can't wait to see Mycroft.


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

*Nice*

I like it cool looks


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi Tim,

Forgot to ask you, did you put in a metal head gasket to run 1.4 bar?

Thanks ahead  

Jeff


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi Jeff
I know you like to keep track of mods so here is the full list. The geabox and suspension will be fitted soon but all the rest is done. I've now done 7000 miles and have just done the 7th oil change.

HKS Super power flows
HKS Hard pipe kit
HKS Turbo elbows
Mines front pipe pro
Apexi N1 Titanium exhaust
Mines 252, 9.15mm cams
Mines pulleys
HKS Steel gasket kit
600 x 240 x 85 pace intercooler
Thermostatic oil cooler
Cusco catch tank
Kevlar cam belt
Nismo fuel pump
Nismo fuel pressure reg
RB25 AFM's
Apexi power FC & hand controller
Apexi boost control kit
550 cc Injectors
Nismo MFD2
Adustable top links (bit of neggy camber)
OS Geiken triple plate clutch
OS Geiken sequential box 
Bilstein PSS9 adjustable suspension
DS2500 pads
SRF fluid
GTROC sticker

Other non-essentials
18"x 9.5" +12 Bronze TE37's
19"x 9.5" +12 Bronze TE37's
Nismo side & rear skirts (& middle part of bumper painted)
Bel Target 550 radar detector
Target LC 850 "laser garage door opener"
3 screen DVD sat nav/ TV/ DVD/ MP3 system
Front and rear cameras, Great for track days

Next on the list are possibly
Alcon brakes
Top Secret bumper
Dunlop Formula R tyres on th 18's
500 Litre fuel tank


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi Tim,

Awesome list of mods   I am sure your car is tons of fun to drive now.

One little question. Where do you put your 3 monitor screens?

Thank you very much for posting them up  

Jeff


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Tim,



> 18"x 9.5" +12 Bronze TE37's
> 19"x 9.5" +12 Bronze TE37's


Just curious - did you mean you're running _both_ 18" and 19" TE37's at the same time? (i.e. 18's up front & 19's at the rear)

I thought that played havock with the GTR's 4WD system?

Very, very impressive spec and a top notch car...:smokin: 

Dave


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Demon Dave,

Tim uses the 18s for track day and the 19s for street driving. He uses the same rims/tyres all the way around at all time.

Tim.........please excuse me for answering for you.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Jeff
One screen is a motorised one in the head unit, front passenger has one in the glove box and the rear passengers is a removable one mounted just behind the interior light on a swivel bracket.
Done a few long journeys with the wife & kids and I don't get any of that " how far is it" & "when will we get there". 
Keeps the kids quiet too. 

Just in case you were wondering, I've kept every original part and been careful not to drill any holes anywhere so it can be put back to 100% original if need be.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Tim said:


> *Jeff
> One screen is a motorised one in the head unit, front passenger has one in the glove box and the rear passengers is a removable one mounted just behind the interior light on a swivel bracket.
> Done a few long journeys with the wife & kids and I don't get any of that " how far is it" & "when will we get there".
> Keeps the kids quiet too.
> ...


Hi Tim,

Long journeys in a lowered GTR  

The movie is needed to make them forget about the rough ride? 

Thank you for letting me know


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

EDITED. Fixing link


----------

